
Twill.io – an awesome CMS for your Laravel project - ymslavov
https://twill.io
======
liamhawkins
Interesting top level domain choice. Twilio might come knocking

~~~
ymslavov
Yup, that's what I thought as well. It's a nice OSS package though.

